# Getting an Acura MDX



## Guest (Nov 17, 2014)

So my mom is getting a new car. I suggested she get an Acura MDX 2014..I checked with Uber and it would work for X,XL, select and black. 

Get one for 41,000 fairly new black on black. 

Split driving it with her..she makes over 280,000 a year so she could afford getting this easily. 

What do yall think blank on black MDX? Any other suggested modals makes? Under 41,000


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Is your mom single?


----------



## Remy Hendra (Nov 18, 2014)

I drive 2015 TLX...gets about 26-28mpg combined. All my pax loved my car but I couldn't wait for them to GTFO of my car on every trips lol


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Is your mom single?


Lololol...

But seriously if you're looking for a car in NY remember that you'll have to have it commercially licensed, insured, and get operating permits from the NY taxi and limousine commission...


----------

